# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Hỏi kinh nghiệm đi Phượt núi Hàm Lợn - Sóc Sơn

## thuydn

Sắp tới mình đang có kế hoạch đi phượt núi Hàm Lợn để tập dượt leo Phan nhưng toàn là gà cả nên ko ai biết đường, va chưa có kinh nghiệm trong vụ này.
Bác nào có kinh nghiệm chỉ giúp mình  nhé thank các bác nhiều nhiều ạ

----------


## thientai206

*Cách Hà Nội khoảng 40km, nằm trong địa phận huyện Sóc Sơn, đỉnh Hàm Lợn cao 462m thu hút bước chân phượt thủ bởi biệt danh nóc nhà Hà Nội.* 


Đường đi ngắn nhất là qua cầu Thăng Long, đi dọc theo đường cao tốc  Thăng Long - Nội Bài đến ngã tư giao với Quốc lộ 2 thì rẽ trái đi về  hướng Vĩnh Phúc. 
 Đi tiếp tới ngã tư giao với tỉnh lộ 135 (35) thì rẽ trái. Đường đi  này cùng đường đến Việt phủ Thành Chương. Đi thẳng tỉnh lộ 35 qua Cánh  Diều Villa là đến đường lên núi Hàm Lợn. 

Nếu đã biết đường lên núi, bạn có thể đi theo đường này. Nếu chưa, đi  thêm chừng 1,5 km là đến đường rẽ vào đập Hàm Lợn (hồ Suối Bàu) ngay  dưới chân núi. Ở đây bạn có thể thuê người bản địa sống ở bên hồ dẫn lên  núi.

Dãy núi Độc Tôn được che phủ bởi rừng thứ sinh xen lẫn rừng trồng. Cây  trồng chủ yếu là thông và keo. Đỉnh Hàm Lợn là địa điểm dã ngoại cực kỳ  lý tưởng trong một hoặc hai ngày nghỉ cuối tuần. Mặt đất khô thoáng, phủ  đầy lá thông, lá keo. Ngả lưng trên thảm lá cây khô ráo khi đã cảm thấy  mệt mỏi trong ngày hè oi bức hay ngày đông lạnh lẽo luôn đem đến cảm  giác êm ái dễ chịu. Giấc ngủ có thể đến mà không hay.
 Có hai lựa chọn cho các đoàn dã ngoại. Nếu đi ngược đường suối để lên  đỉnh núi, du khách có thể trải nghiệm cảm giác trèo đèo, vượt suối như  những người lính hành quân ngày xưa
Hành trình ngược suối có thể mất 3 tiếng đồng hồ ngay cả với những  người đã có kinh nghiệm. Du khách sẽ phải trang bị găng tay, giày leo  núi, chấp nhận bị ướt và nhiều khó khăn khác. Bù lại, theo lối này bạn  có thể thưởng thức bản giao hưởng nhạc rừng của những chú chim ẩn trong  các lùm cây bên suối. 

Trên đường, nếu may mắn, các bạn sẽ gặp một vài chú cua núi xù xì đang  giương cặp càng đe dọa những người lạ xâm nhập lãnh thổ của chúng. 
 Đường suối lại chia làm 2 nhánh, một nhánh rẽ trái dễ đi dẫn thẳng  lên khu đất trống mênh mông để cắm trại. Một nhánh khác rẽ phải hầu như  không có người đặt chân đến, còn nguyên vẹn nét hoang sơ, phù hợp với  những người yêu thích khám phá, mạo hiểm.
 Hai bên suối phủ đầy cây bụi, cành gai, nếu không có dao, rựa mở  đường, vượt qua cung đường tưởng chừng rất ngắn này là điều không thể.
 Một lựa chọn khác là men theo đường mòn để lên đỉnh núi trong khoảng  một tiếng đồng hồ. Đường mòn thoai thoải và dễ đi, không có bụi rậm và  đặc biệt là không có con vắt. 

Men theo đường mòn, bạn sẽ len lỏi giữa những cây thông cây keo. Dưới  mỗi bước chân là thảm lá cây phủ dầy. Chỉ sau chừng hai đến ba lần nghỉ  lấy hơi, bạn đã có thể đặt trên đến bãi cắm trại rộng rãi, bằng phẳng. 
 Cảnh quan bỗng chốc mở rộng ra bốn phía mênh mông, rất lý tưởng cho  một buổi dã ngoại nướng thịt nhẹ nhàng và hít thở không khí trong lành. 
 Đặt những xiên đồ nướng trên than hồng, ngắm làn sương bảng lảng đang  lẩn khuất giữa những đồi thông đồi keo phía xa xa trong lúc đợi chờ đồ  nướng đang tỏa dần mùi thơm quyến rũ, những câu chuyện bên lò than rộn  rã tiếng cười. 
 Mắc võng hoặc đơn giản chỉ là trải bạt trên mặt đất nằm nghỉ buổi  trưa, ngắm mây trời đang trôi qua những tán lá thông, bạn sẽ cảm thấy  thời gian trôi đi thật chậm, thật khẽ, thật dịu dàng. Nếu có nhiều thời  gian, cắm trại trên đỉnh núi để ngắm hoàng hôn, đón bình minh và một đêm  trăng sao lung linh vằng vặc là một trải nghiệm không gì tuyệt hơn nữa.  

Ánh trăng bàng bạc phủ xuống những quả đồi, luồn qua tán lá thông để  chiếu sáng mặt đất, cảnh lung linh huyền ảo đôi khi khiến du khách ngẩn  ngơ đến quên thốt nên lời…
 Nếu dã ngoại ở Hàm Lợn, đừng quên mang theo máy ảnh. Những đồi thông  đẹp mơ màng cả bốn mùa sẽ làm bạn tiếc ngẩn tiếc ngơ nếu chẳng may để  quên máy ảnh ở nhà hoặc chỉ có máy mà không pin. Những khuôn hình đầy  lãng mạn cùng những trải nghiệm dịu dàng sẽ khiến bạn muốn quay trở lại  đây thêm không chỉ một lần nữa…

----------

